# Exeter show...who's got space for lifts?



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Right the Exeter show is rapidly approaching, only just over a month to go, who's going, how are you getting there and have you got room to give someone without transport a lift?

We'll be driving down from North Devon but as we have a stand at the show space for us will be at a premium. We're hiring a van so may have a single front seat available for anyone who wants a lift, we're also willing to come up as far as Tiverton...maybe Taunton to pick up too. We'll know for definite if we have a space in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Coming from Cardiff, might have space for 1... but will be leaving early as we have a table and will be setting up.. and then probably not staying till closing time as I have to get back and can't leave my dogs alone too long.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Comming from Yeovil......... should have space for two 


good Idea Fixx.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

:up: bump!


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Anyone going from the wirral??*

As the title says - share petrol costs, will sit still and not fidget!:smile:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

wohic said:


> Comming from Yeovil......... should have space for two
> 
> 
> good Idea Fixx.


You goin Julia?
What date? As I may well be interested! Anna.xx


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I will be coming from Newton Abbot. Not sure yet if I will have any spaces available to be honest as I will be taking a few mates and not sure how many.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ill be coming from newton abbot too...may have some spaces if the grandparents dont wanna come ((they probably will because they are fascinated with the whole reptile malarky lol


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

balthazar196 said:


> Ill be coming from newton abbot too...may have some spaces if the grandparents dont wanna come ((they probably will because they are fascinated with the whole reptile malarky lol


Cool, where abouts in Newton Abbot? You can come over and see my collection sometime if you want.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I really dont know where in newton abbot, i dont live there lol, i live in romford lol ill be using my grandparents house to stay for the week but im sure we could come and veiw the collection some time but will have to wait more near the time lol, knowing them they will want to have us to themselves lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I going, from North Wales, probably wont have any room though.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

if i can convince my dad to take me we will be going from nottingham.. space for 2 or 3 

peace

James

[Edit] on second thoughts.. its mum i gotta convince.. to let my dad take me lol


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*erm.....guys!!*

The wirral, merseyside, liverpool etc!! Anyone!!: victory:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Just a thought if anyone needs to stay over here are a couple of hotels/b&b's Hotels in Exeter close to University, Shopping, Cathedral and all major transport links 
They won't let you take animals there but if you keep them out of sight they won't know or you could leave them at my place for the night.

Oh and if you do book into one of these hotels/b&b's if something's not working in the room's please keep it to yourself as the 2 maitenance men will be at the show (one of them being me the other will be one of the people you'l be paying on the door) :lol2:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

any 1 near llanelli goin??? space for 2???


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

comming from taunton..not sure if i will have space yet or not.....may be taking friends,they may drive...lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i wanna go


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

matty__=) said:


> i wanna go


Train it or fly down maybe?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it wouldnt take too long on the train depending on delays, took me 9 hours to get back from Milton keynes once on a train, it was new years day though


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

If there are going to be cresteds for sale, I'll be driving in from Basingstoke. :smile:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Aquilus said:


> If there are going to be cresteds for sale, I'll be driving in from Basingstoke. :smile:


There is a booking form with cresteds on


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

we'll be comeing down from aberystwythd probably, not sure if we will have any space in the car or not though.. 
Owen


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone travelling from Kent area? Probably me and a littlun, don't think hubby would tolerate a car journey that long.


----------



## charlie (May 19, 2007)

Will be coming up from Plymouth way, not to sure if I will have space yet.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

If you dont mind listening to agoraphobic nosebleed and me chain smoking the whole way and swearing at the GPS then i have 3 spare seats from Luton, bedfordhire. and some fuel money would be wonderful. many thanks.

PM me innit.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

I have a place sorted now so see you all there:no1:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

yellow_python said:


> I have a place sorted now so see you all there:no1:


Nice one : victory:


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

One month left today! Website has been updated, and now gives directions and maps to the venue from various parts of the UK.

Hurry up and book a table if you haven't already!

*www.exreptile.com*


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

ill have cresteds on my table!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im not gonna have any money left by the time the show comes, i keep buying things from Christy early! lmao

cant wait though! i will bring back something i swear it!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jinx said:


> Im not gonna have any money left by the time the show comes, i keep buying things from Christy early! lmao
> 
> cant wait though! i will bring back something i swear it!


I know the feeling, because I have money saved for Exeter i keep on getting tempted to spend it, its burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Jinx said:


> Im not gonna have any money left by the time the show comes, i keep buying things from Christy early! lmao
> 
> cant wait though! i will bring back something i swear it!


Is that not why your taking your gran :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

wohic said:


> Comming from Yeovil......... should have space for two
> 
> 
> good Idea Fixx.


Ooo your 2 fair away  we really wonna come aswell, anyone :no1:


----------



## baker (May 21, 2007)

any one near watford going that would have a space?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah.... me.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Im in Blandford in Dorset, i'm driving a Zafira so can sit 4/5 people comfortably and have room for a few boxes, can offer a lift or can pick up 2-3 people on route (dorchester-honiton-exeter) donations towards fuel would be nice,


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Just had a thought do you have to be a member for this show?


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

yellow_python said:


> Just had a thought do you have to be a member for this show?


Yeah a member of what ever I deside to make you a member of you'l find out when you pay to get in it will be on the little ticket you get at the door :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Is that not why your taking your gran :lol2:


 
Nah, shes the lift. thats how im getting there.  But my gran loves it all anyway so she wants to go.

But i keep buying tropical fish tanks and fish. lmao


so did i miss the time we can get in and how much is it again??


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Yeah a member of what ever I deside to make you a member of you'l find out when you pay to get in it will be on the little ticket you get at the door :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

BUMPING for those that need last minute lifts


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

I want to go!!! If anyone can give me a lift that wouyld be great! Shaftesbury in Dorset btw: victory:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

think I have a lift now btw!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

yay great news Anna 
do you want me to bring your babys along ?


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

Going from South Wales empty car so room for 3-4 ppl if interested: victory:


----------

